# Park city visitor



## vtmatt (Dec 6, 2009)

HI, I'm going to be in Park City for the next two weeks and I'm going to have lots of free time. 

I plan on renting a road bike, and bringing me pedals, shoes and helmet

Anyone know of any good routes or trails?

Thanks


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*Road ride*

I was in Park City about a month ago and found this ride on Garmin Connect. I think it's considered "The local Loop". Nice ride, I'd recommend it for sure.


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

Take Highway 248 out towards Kamas/Oakley. Continue on Highway 32 towards Oakley/Peoa. For a longer ride, continue out towards Coalville. There are enough parks/convenience stores that you can make a long ride out of it with plenty of places to fill bottles and buy food if you don't want to load down like a pack mule. Not any (that I can think of) bike shops out that way, so make sure you're able to carry and use repair tools.

For another option, take Hwy 248 towards Kamas/Oakley, but go south (later west) onto Hwy 32 towards Heber City/Midway and tool around both of those towns.

You can also explore Hwy 248 to Hwy 150 (aka Mirror Lake Highway) where it heads east out of Kamas. It may be worth driving Hwy 150 first as it's not an easy ride and the shoulder isn't the best, so depending on your tolerance for cars whizzing past....


----------



## vtmatt (Dec 6, 2009)

PG_Gary said:


> Take Highway 248 out towards Kamas/Oakley. Continue on Highway 32 towards Oakley/Peoa. For a longer ride, continue out towards Coalville. There are enough parks/convenience stores that you can make a long ride out of it with plenty of places to fill bottles and buy food if you don't want to load down like a pack mule. Not any (that I can think of) bike shops out that way, so make sure you're able to carry and use repair tools.
> 
> For another option, take Hwy 248 towards Kamas/Oakley, but go south (later west) onto Hwy 32 towards Heber City/Midway and tool around both of those towns.
> 
> You can also explore Hwy 248 to Hwy 150 (aka Mirror Lake Highway) where it heads east out of Kamas. It may be worth driving Hwy 150 first as it's not an easy ride and the shoulder isn't the best, so depending on your tolerance for cars whizzing past....


Cool thanks, will do =looking forward to it, getting away from the nightmare of DC


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

vtmatt said:


> Cool thanks, will do =looking forward to it, getting away from the nightmare of DC


Enjoy! If you have any questions, just let me know. Depending on schedules, I may even be talked into heading out to PC for a group ride.

Another thought is if you're in town on Saturday, September 24th, you have the option of riding the Heber Valley Century. It's a good ride, well supported, and travels most of the roads that I described above. Registration is $49 if you sign-up before September 12th. Link here.


----------



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll second the trip of the Mirror Lake Highway if you can handle the climbs. It is a beautiful area and well worth the ride. Lots less traffic during the week than on the weekends. Highway 35 also runs through the mountains south of the Mirror Lake Highway and is quite nice. I road a century ride over that route just a couple of weeks ago. I'd hit up Jans or Coles bike shops for more specific local ride routes. I live about 45 minutes away from Park City so am not real familiar with the immediate area.

A trip up the Mirror Lake Highway will give you scenes like these:



















This area is one of the reasons I turned down a six figure job in the DC area and returned jobless to Utah 5 years ago.


----------



## vtmatt (Dec 6, 2009)

Great repiles everyone, thanks. If anyone wants to try a ride I can make it anytime Saturday or Sunday. As far as my fitness is concerned that is probably another story. I was dropped by strong riders in the mtns of VA.

I'm going to give the Mirror Lake Hwy route a go and see what happens.

I rented a bike thats due back next Monday, and I'm here for work/training/studying so my bike time will be limited. I love the area so far. Thanks


----------

